# Hk g3k



## Albatross

My custom Hk G3K. Built from an RTG flat and German G3 parts kit. I modified the wood myself.


----------



## Cait43

Nice.........


----------



## Blackhawkman

NICE Lookin Rifle! I like the wood, too! range report?


----------



## Albatross

Range Report: I'll start by saying that I am a die-hard iron sight man. This weapon was built last summer, and after assembly I ran 600 rnds through it just to test the functionality. she ate up all 600 with 0 issues, which I didn't expect any as we didn't repress the barrel to trunnion. It had a perfect.17 gap and the welded receiver passed the drop test. With a German barrel (cut to 12.75" w/ 11.5 deg.crown),trunnion,bolt head,#8 locking piece, firing pin,sping, and Rhinemetall carrier , you get the German depenability. I spent 60-70 hrs. through the winter buffing the welds with a flapper wheel on my dremel and applied satin cerakote to the steel, and shortened a G3 handguard to K length , stained and sealed the wood. With open sights I was nailing 6" steel targets @ 75 yrds. using Lake City M80, locking my Z-24 Hensoldt scope in place I was performing the same @150 yrds. This is looking through 55 yr. old eyes that are getting tired. My 19 yr. old son having youth on his side is able to out perform me buy several yrds. both open and with the Hensoldt. Just NO substitute for German technology.


----------



## ifithitu

Awesome looking rifle.


----------



## Shipwreck

Awesome!!!


----------



## berettatoter

Oh my. A seriously cool rifle. :smt1099


----------

